# ACG Skelf Single Cut



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Just got under way with this new guitar model. 
The spec. 
Swamp ash body and top with a Padauk accent. 
Neck is 5 piece maple/mahogany with a violet rosewood boeard and at the moment an ebony headplate. 
Hardware. 
Sperzel locking tuners an ABM 3D roller bridge ACG FatGit pickups vol/tone 3 way switch with coil tap on the vol/tone.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

looking forward to seeing this one come together :wave:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Got a bit done today.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

A bit more work done today.
The control cavity done trussrod fitted and neck pocket routed out and neck fitted.
Some more pics at the link below.











ACG Gallery


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Love watching these come together... I just might take the leap and try building something for myself in the near future.

Great work!

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

jcon said:


> Love watching these come together... I just might take the leap and try building something for myself in the near future.
> 
> Great work!
> 
> ...


Go for it. :rockon2:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I love the look but are you really going to have to body start at the 12th fret? That seems way too low to me. LP's start @ the 17th and even that can restrict access to some of the higher frets.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

There is a great deal of carving to do at the back and in effect the neck will feel as normal all the way up to the 21st. I hope with it being a set neck that the heel will not effect access and should make the guitar more playable than the normal bolt on with my usual heel.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

skelf said:


> There is a great deal of carving to do at the back and in effect the neck will feel as normal all the way up to the 21st. I hope with it being a set neck that the heel will not effect access and should make the guitar more playable than the normal bolt on with my usual heel.


Sounds good. I tend to wrap my thumb over the neck (big hands) and always have trouble up high unless it's a nice double cut.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Sounds good. I tend to wrap my thumb over the neck (big hands) and always have trouble up high unless it's a nice double cut.:food-smiley-004:



I can't do the wrap over thumb thing hands to small.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Some more carving done today.










More pics at.
ACG Gallery


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
Another guitar I am helping to build for a friend.

www.acguitars.co.uk/galleryitem.php?ID=94


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

I have been helping a friend build a guitar here is the finished item.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

skelf said:


> I have been helping a friend build a guitar here is the finished item.


Those guitars look very cool.:bow: :bow: Keep posting pics of your work, I love to see what you are up to.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Mr Tones likewise I enjoy seeing what you are up to.
The guitars have taken a bit of a back seat at the moment all basses in my order book so working on them for the most part.
alan


----------

